# 9 Dicembre 2013: Italia bloccata? Sciopero dei forconi



## admin (20 Novembre 2013)

Aggiornamento sulla vicenda qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/9-dicembr...ciopero-dei-forconi-vt12686-2.html#post340300

Stanno girando diverse notizie e condivisioni, in particolare sui social network (Facebook), che parlano di uno "Sciopero dei forconi" che bloccherà l'Italia, da Nord a Sud, il prossimo 9 Dicembre 2013.

Si legge:

IL 9 DICEMBRE L'INIZIO DELLA FINE... PER I PARASSITI. VOI COSA PENSATE DI FARE???....CONTINUARE A BELARE E PASCOLARE NON SERVIRA' A NIENTE......E' GIUNTO IL MOMENTO DI AGIRE......"BLOCCARE TUTTO" E FAR CAPIRE CHE DAL 9 DICEMBRE IL POPOLO FA SUL SERIO!!



Si sa ancora poco a riguardo. Cercheremo di saperne di più. Comunque in passato sono stati creati, sempre sui social, degli pseudo movimenti (catena umana intorno al parlamento, etc etc) che alla fine si sono rivelati delle enormi bufale e truffe per tutti coloro che inviarono soldi.

Di conseguenza, prendete il tutto con le pinze. 

Come è già accaduto con diverse notizie da noi inserite, se i diretti interessati (CERTIFICANDO DI ESSERE TALI) volessero contattarci per confermare o smentire la notizia possono farlo cliccando sul link "contattaci" nell'header del forum e compilare il form.


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2013)

Qualcuno che è in mezzo a questi movimenti ne sa qualcosa di più?


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Secondo me è una delle tante boiate che girano in rete


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2013)

Comunque sarebbe ora,
incredibile come la popolazione non si sia ancora ribellata in maniera violenta alla situazione attuale
penso che basti una scintilla per far divampare roghi in tutte le città
Sto curando la selezione del personale per conto di un amico e nonostante lui sia stato obbligato a mettere condizioni capestro mi hanno contattato più di 1000 persone dai 40 a 60 anni disperate pregandomi di assumerle a qualsiasi costo,
stranamente ho avuto poche richieste da parte dei giovani, probabilmente sono così sfiduciati che non cercano neanche.

Questa non può essere l'Italia, se poi penso a certi commenti su questo forum riguardo al reddito di sopravvivenza mi rendo conto di come la gente non percepisca la situazione reale

Mi sembra di rivivere la tragedia degli ebrei che accettavano passivamente i campi di concentramento e il gas, non pensando che si potesse arrivare a simili atti di disumanità, credetemi la situazione è simile, ci sono molti modi di uccidere le persone


----------



## Doctore (24 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque sarebbe ora,
> incredibile come la popolazione non si sia ancora ribellata in maniera violenta alla situazione attuale
> penso che basti una scintilla per far divampare roghi in tutte le città
> Sto curando la selezione del personale per conto di un amico e nonostante lui sia stato obbligato a mettere condizioni capestro mi hanno contattato più di 1000 persone dai 40 a 60 anni disperate pregandomi di assumerle a qualsiasi costo,
> ...


Ma i problemi che abbiamo noi li stanno vivendo tanti altri paesi europei tipo spagna,grecia,portogallo...e hanno una classe politica ''apparentemente'' piu pulita rispetto alla nostra.
Ok la nostra classe politica fa schifo,è corrotta/mafiosa,fatta da gente ignorante come berlusconi e grillo...ma il problema della crisi economica è un fattore esterno.
E' la globalizzazione Bellezza!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ma i problemi che abbiamo noi li stanno vivendo tanti altri paesi europei tipo spagna,grecia,portogallo...e hanno una classe politica ''apparentemente'' piu pulita rispetto alla nostra.
> Ok la nostra classe politica fa schifo,è corrotta/mafiosa,fatta da gente ignorante come berlusconi e grillo...ma il problema della crisi economica è un fattore esterno.
> E' la globalizzazione Bellezza!



Ah ok grazie
Ora sò cosa rispondere ai disperati con famiglia a carico che mi pregano per un posto di menta
magari anche con un bel sorrisino piantato in faccia
naturalmente mi auguro che tu non sia un giorno uno di questi


----------



## Doctore (24 Novembre 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ah ok grazie
> Ora sò cosa rispondere ai disperati con famiglia a carico che mi pregano per un posto di menta
> magari anche con un bel sorrisino piantato in faccia
> naturalmente mi auguro che tu non sia un giorno uno di questi


Ma che discorsi sono?
I problemi che abbiamo in Italia non si risolvono in pochi mesi...dobbiamo smetterla di aspettare un qualche messia(berlusconi,grillo o altra melma)che ci risolva i problemi con la bacchetta magica.
Questa crisi ha condannato l'italia(e non solo)per un lungo periodo a questa situazione...e ''SE'' ci sarà una ripresa economica i benefici li vedremo fra 15/20 anni forse.
Di rivoluzionari in politica ad oggi non ne ho visti...


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2013)

Su Facebook continuano a martellare con questo 9 Dicembre.

Vedremo, anche se ci credo poco.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

se ne sta parlando tanto quindi credo che qualcosa faranno, ma niente di grosso come sempre


----------



## Morghot (25 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una delle tante boiate che girano in rete


idem


----------



## Jaqen (25 Novembre 2013)

Sarà un piccolo fiammifero


----------



## Van The Man (25 Novembre 2013)

L'avevano già fatto un paio di anni, fu un fail colossale. Una roba tipica da leoni da social network


----------



## admin (25 Novembre 2013)

Si tratta, molto probabilmente, di una truffa. La "Pagina" Facebook che sta "organizzando" il tutto è sempre la stessa: Catena umana intorno al parlamento.

Ecco cosa scrive Anomymous riguardo quella stessa pagina --) anonitaly.blogspot.it/2013/05/catena-umana-la-truffa_15.html


----------



## Sesfips (26 Novembre 2013)

Penso non si tratti di una bufala. Ho visto adesso che fanno una cosa del genere anche nella mia zona.
Si stanno organizzando un pò ovunque. Boh.


----------



## alexrossonero (28 Novembre 2013)

E' chiara una cosa: fin ché ci sarà gente che sta sostanzialmente bene, parla solamente, magari proprio giusto per sminuire e degradare i tentativi di altri, qualsiasi iniziativa di protesta andrà a fallire. 
Si sta provando a coinvolgere più persone possibili, per lo meno quelle che lavorano davvero e danno qualcosa a questo paese, non di certo i laureati in comunicazione che hanno un futuro assicurato da zecca di stato. 
Sarà un fallimento? probabile. In Italia l'unica forma di rivolta efficace sarebbe non pagare più le tasse.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Novembre 2013)

mi hanno invitato a un gruppo su fb per protestare


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sembra che qualcosa si stia muovendo. Ieri una tipa che fa parte di questo movimento era a La7.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2013)

Sì, poi tutti a casa... gli scioperi per avere senso vanno fatti ad oltranza, dal 9 fino a data da destinarsi quindi oppure ci vogliono le bombe.


----------



## admin (3 Dicembre 2013)

Parlano di sciopero e blocchi ad oltranza. Non solo il 9. Boh, io continuo a crederci molto poco. Vedremo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parlano di sciopero ad oltranza. Non solo il 9. Boh, io continuo a crederci molto poco. Vedremo...


Fino a quando? Fino al 10 o all'11? Dovrebbe fermarsi tutta l'Italia dal 9 all'x...


----------



## Mou (3 Dicembre 2013)

Io il 9 devo tornare a casa, non rompessero  dove sarebbe questo sciopero?


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, poi tutti a casa... gli scioperi per avere senso vanno fatti ad oltranza, dal 9 fino a data da destinarsi quindi oppure ci vogliono le bombe.



D'altro canto si mangerebbero i forconi di cui sopra...


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Io il 9 devo tornare a casa, non rompessero  dove sarebbe questo sciopero?



Tutta Italia


----------



## juventino (4 Dicembre 2013)

Il 9 io ho un esame però. Mi sa che mi conviene farmi accompagnare da mio padre.


----------



## Arsozzenal (4 Dicembre 2013)

la vedo molto pubblicizzata questa cosa...la stanno condividendo e facendo girare tutte le pagine di ultras a cui ho il "mi piace" su fb


----------



## Mou (4 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutta Italia



Nel caso spero che Trenitalia rimborsi i biglietti.


----------



## runner (4 Dicembre 2013)

lo sciopero da quello che ho capito riguarda le partite IVA e le piccole medie imprese.....

io sono dalla loro parte e hanno pienamente ragione!!


----------



## admin (4 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> lo sciopero da quello che ho capito riguarda le partite IVA e le piccole medie imprese.....
> 
> io sono dalla loro parte e hanno pienamente ragione!!



Non c'entrano nulla. Riguarda, almeno sulla carta, tutti i cittadini italiani (il popolo) che vogliono aggregarsi


----------



## runner (4 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non c'entrano nulla. Riguarda, almeno sulla carta, tutti i cittadini italiani (il popolo) che vogliono aggregarsi



però è partita da loro tanto è vero che i sindacati e altre organizzazioni non hanno detto nulla....


----------



## cris (9 Dicembre 2013)

qualcosa stan facendo, ma per ora nulla di particolarmente rilevante


----------



## admin (9 Dicembre 2013)

Sì, pare che qualcosa stiano facendo. In particolare a Torino. Hanno provato anche ad assaltare Equitalia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Grandi ragazzi ...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2013)

Super Fake ... Mi fa quasi schifo chi l ha fatto .. Vi meritate il fallimento di una nazione solo per vedervi morire di fame ..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


>



Pietà.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Dicembre 2013)

TORINO : " gli agenti si tolgono il casco e si uniscono alla gente per manifestare " 

anche loro sono stufi... sono padri di famiglia ... basta ... se anche gli eserciti iniziano a girarsi... uhhhhhhh ne vedremo delle belle


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> TORINO : " gli agenti si tolgono il casco e si uniscono alla gente per manifestare "
> 
> anche loro sono stufi... sono padri di famiglia ... basta ... se anche gli eserciti iniziano a girarsi... uhhhhhhh ne vedremo delle belle



ottimo anche se dovrebbe essere una cosa normale


----------



## alexrossonero (9 Dicembre 2013)

Quasi ogni capoluogo d'Italia ha dei sit in e dei presidi, del tutto pacifici (salvo teste calde o prezzolati infiltrati) organizzati da settimane da cittadini comunissimi, che coi forconi non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Dicembre 2013)

era anche ora che la polizia si schierasse dalla parte delle gente..ma temo sia qualche caso isolato


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> TORINO : " gli agenti si tolgono il casco e si uniscono alla gente per manifestare "
> 
> anche loro sono stufi... sono padri di famiglia ... basta ... se anche gli eserciti iniziano a girarsi... uhhhhhhh ne vedremo delle belle



Ma è vero o è una bufala come quella volta in Germania?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma è vero o è una bufala come quella volta in Germania?



tranquillo è vero ho visto il video


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tranquillo è vero ho visto il video



Io ho visto un video in cui quattro o cinque agenti,davanti ad una camionetta,si tolgono i caschi.Non si vede però che si mettono a manifestare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (9 Dicembre 2013)

Ovviamente in TV ancora silenzio. Mi ricorda i moti dell' 800...


----------



## Doctore (9 Dicembre 2013)

a tgcom ne hanno parlato.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io ho visto un video in cui quattro o cinque agenti,davanti ad una camionetta,si tolgono i caschi.Non si vede però che si mettono a manifestare.



io ne ho visto uno in cui sfilavano...ma la cosa ancora non mi convince molto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (9 Dicembre 2013)

il fatto che sia successo in più città contemporaneamente mi puzza un pò...soprattutto visto che prima d'ora non era mai successo e di proteste ne sono state fatte


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Dicembre 2013)

Mi è stato chiesto di diffondere questo messaggio, da parte di un conoscente che ho a Torino, anche in ragione del fatto che nell'ultimo anno ci ho passato molte belle giornate, e non mi sento di aggiungere altro anche in ragione di quanto scrissi qualche tempo fa:

"Negli ultimi mesi tutti noi, in un modo o nell'altro, abbiamo avuto modo di osservare varie forme di protesta assolutamente legittime, fosse anche solo uno sciopero dei trasporti pubblici. Stamattina a Torino è successo qualcosa di profondamente diverso: i negozi sono rimasti chiusi e gli uffici inaccessibili al pubblico, mentre strane bande affollavano le strade per "garantire" il mantenimento di questa situazione. Il tutto con il massimo disprezzo nei confronti di edifici, strutture e beni sia pubblici che privati. I negozi chiusi per propria scelta erano pochissimi: la maggior parte degli esercizi non ha aperto a seguito delle minacce dei giorni scorsi, mentre altri hanno aperto salvo poi dover fare marcia indietro perché costretti dai sedicenti manifestanti. Gli uffici sono rimasti inaccessibili non certo per mancanza di personale, gli impiegati erano tutti al loro posto: anche in questo caso l'accesso è stato reso impossibile dagli scioperanti. Insomma, una minoranza di prepotenti ha messo in sciopero forzatamente l'intera città: un manipolo di persone, nel miglior stile fascista, ha deciso che decine di migliaia di persone dovevano pensarla come loro e aderire alla loro protesta. Per cosa protestavano, poi? Per il loro "diritto" di non pagare le tasse.
Gli anni Venti si stanno avvicinando: facciamo attenzione, vediamo di fare in modo che non si ripetano con le stesse modalità del secolo scorso."


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io ho visto un video in cui quattro o cinque agenti,davanti ad una camionetta,si tolgono i caschi.Non si vede però che si mettono a manifestare.



anch'io...infatti erano pochini, non ricordo se erano 4-5


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi è stato chiesto di diffondere questo messaggio, da parte di un conoscente che ho a Torino, anche in ragione del fatto che nell'ultimo anno ci ho passato molte belle giornate, e non mi sento di aggiungere altro anche in ragione di quanto scrissi qualche tempo fa:
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi tutti noi, in un modo o nell'altro, abbiamo avuto modo di osservare varie forme di protesta assolutamente legittime, fosse anche solo uno sciopero dei trasporti pubblici. Stamattina a Torino è successo qualcosa di profondamente diverso: i negozi sono rimasti chiusi e gli uffici inaccessibili al pubblico, mentre strane bande affollavano le strade per "garantire" il mantenimento di questa situazione. Il tutto con il massimo disprezzo nei confronti di edifici, strutture e beni sia pubblici che privati. I negozi chiusi per propria scelta erano pochissimi: la maggior parte degli esercizi non ha aperto a seguito delle minacce dei giorni scorsi, mentre altri hanno aperto salvo poi dover fare marcia indietro perché costretti dai sedicenti manifestanti. Gli uffici sono rimasti inaccessibili non certo per mancanza di personale, gli impiegati erano tutti al loro posto: anche in questo caso l'accesso è stato reso impossibile dagli scioperanti. Insomma, una minoranza di prepotenti ha messo in sciopero forzatamente l'intera città: un manipolo di persone, nel miglior stile fascista, ha deciso che decine di migliaia di persone dovevano pensarla come loro e aderire alla loro protesta. Per cosa protestavano, poi? Per il loro "diritto" di non pagare le tasse.
> Gli anni Venti si stanno avvicinando: facciamo attenzione, vediamo di fare in modo che non si ripetano con le stesse modalità del secolo scorso."



aia...qualcuno di Torino che può confermare? E poi chi so sti prepotenti?


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2013)

Riporto i pensieri di oggi:

"Pochi minuti fa passeggiavo verso il centro, in una strada nota dove anche questa mattina la gran parte delle attività era chiusa. Passo davanti ad un negozio che esibisce il cartello "OGGI SIAMO CHIUSI", ma ha la serranda alzata e scorgo del movimento all'interno, così decido di bussare per saperne di più. Mi apre una ragazza gentile. Sullo sfondo, dietro al bancone, nella penombra, una donna più anziana, forse la proprietaria. "Come mai siete chiusi anche oggi?" chiedo. "Non ci fanno aprire". "Chi non vi fa aprire?" "Loro. Quelli della manifestazione" "In che senso scusa?" "Eh, nel senso che ci hanno detto che se stiamo aperti, ci spaccavano le vetrine".


----------



## Hammer (10 Dicembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ovviamente in TV ancora silenzio. Mi ricorda i moti dell' 800...



Ma se ne stanno parlando TUTTI i media ROTFL


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Dicembre 2013)

Balle


----------



## juventino (10 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi è stato chiesto di diffondere questo messaggio, da parte di un conoscente che ho a Torino, anche in ragione del fatto che nell'ultimo anno ci ho passato molte belle giornate, e non mi sento di aggiungere altro anche in ragione di quanto scrissi qualche tempo fa:
> 
> "Negli ultimi mesi tutti noi, in un modo o nell'altro, abbiamo avuto modo di osservare varie forme di protesta assolutamente legittime, fosse anche solo uno sciopero dei trasporti pubblici. Stamattina a Torino è successo qualcosa di profondamente diverso: i negozi sono rimasti chiusi e gli uffici inaccessibili al pubblico, mentre strane bande affollavano le strade per "garantire" il mantenimento di questa situazione. Il tutto con il massimo disprezzo nei confronti di edifici, strutture e beni sia pubblici che privati. I negozi chiusi per propria scelta erano pochissimi: la maggior parte degli esercizi non ha aperto a seguito delle minacce dei giorni scorsi, mentre altri hanno aperto salvo poi dover fare marcia indietro perché costretti dai sedicenti manifestanti. Gli uffici sono rimasti inaccessibili non certo per mancanza di personale, gli impiegati erano tutti al loro posto: anche in questo caso l'accesso è stato reso impossibile dagli scioperanti. Insomma, una minoranza di prepotenti ha messo in sciopero forzatamente l'intera città: un manipolo di persone, nel miglior stile fascista, ha deciso che decine di migliaia di persone dovevano pensarla come loro e aderire alla loro protesta. Per cosa protestavano, poi? Per il loro "diritto" di non pagare le tasse.
> Gli anni Venti si stanno avvicinando: facciamo attenzione, vediamo di fare in modo che non si ripetano con le stesse modalità del secolo scorso."



Se siamo ridotti in questa situazione è SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE colpa della nostra classe politica che non ha fatto nulla in questi anni portandoci allo scatafascio. Io mi auguro che questo tuo conoscente esageri, perchè la situazione si sta facendo davvero molto molto brutta.


----------



## alexrossonero (10 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Riporto i pensieri di oggi:
> 
> "Pochi minuti fa passeggiavo verso il centro, in una strada nota dove anche questa mattina la gran parte delle attività era chiusa. Passo davanti ad un negozio che esibisce il cartello "OGGI SIAMO CHIUSI", ma ha la serranda alzata e scorgo del movimento all'interno, così decido di bussare per saperne di più. Mi apre una ragazza gentile. Sullo sfondo, dietro al bancone, nella penombra, una donna più anziana, forse la proprietaria. "Come mai siete chiusi anche oggi?" chiedo. "Non ci fanno aprire". "Chi non vi fa aprire?" "Loro. Quelli della manifestazione" "In che senso scusa?" "Eh, nel senso che ci hanno detto che se stiamo aperti, ci spaccavano le vetrine".


Non posso smentire nè confermare, ma mi sembrano descrizioni e considerazioni abbastanza faziose, messe giù così. Sicuramente ci saranno, come in ogni manifestazione, personaggi che, vuoi per un motivo vuoi per un altro, si saranno messi in mezzo ed hanno creato determinate situazioni, ma esaurire il tutto a squadroni fascisti che impongono sciopero per il proprio interesse personale è ingiusto. A parte che non si è protestato solo a Torino, ma in tutta Italia: per strada ci sono padri, madri, commercianti, artigiani, disoccupati e studenti, e salvo pochi casi sono tutti pacifici e con autorizzazioni dei prefetti. E pure alle tv non la stanno raccontando giusta, o completa: dicono quello che vogliono.


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2013)

Le dichiarazioni che raccolgo arrivano da ragazzi. Niente di più. Questo perché la mia fidanzata studia a Torino. Non farò commenti politici, ideologici, morali o altro. Non risponderò a nulla per questione di coerenza con quanto mi sono prefissato. Riporto solo pure e semplici testimonianze di ragazzi di età compresa fra i 20 e i 30.

Ne riporto un'altra, di oggi. Di una studentessa di medicina.

Parafraso: Stava andando a Torino con un pullman, per motivi di studio. Arrivata ad uno degli accessi della città vera e propria, il mezzo si ferma. Davanti, i manifestanti. Intimano a tornare indietro, altrimenti prenderanno a mattonate il pullman. A fianco, passeggeri e conducenti vedono un altro pullman, completamente "bottato" con mattoni sparsi in giro. Il pullman ancora integro fa retrofront e torna indietro.


Domani andrò a Torino per questioni di lavoro. Riporterò in sintesi cosa succede.


----------



## Morghot (10 Dicembre 2013)

.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Dicembre 2013)

Gente di cinquant'anni che si improvvisa rivoluzionaria di 'sta ceppa attuando metodi fascisti.
ROTFL.


----------



## Morghot (10 Dicembre 2013)

Perchè avete levato il video? Se ho infranto qualcosa del regolamento me ne scuso!

Comunque andate su repubblica per vederlo, purtroppo le dicerie da torino si rivelano vere, sperando comunque sia un caso isolato.


----------



## cris (10 Dicembre 2013)

è palese che facciano parte della manifestazione dagli studenti agli anziani passando per disoccupati, occupati, centinaia di persone di ogni genere, età e colore politico.
E' vergognosa la generalizzazione che [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] sta facendo tra le righe


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Dicembre 2013)

Sinceramente non riesco a trovare un solo motivo logico per cui in Italia non sia ancora scoppiata una rivoluzione violenta stile caduta del regime Ceauşescu in Romania


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Dicembre 2013)

ho avuto conferma da un amico che frequenta casa pound, che in molte parti d'italia dietro sti forconi c'è Forza Nuova.


----------



## admin (10 Dicembre 2013)

Ma è normalissimo. In situazioni del genere sono sempre stati i movimenti appartenenti alla destra a creare caos e rivolte. Basta guardare un pò indietro. 

Giusto o sbagliato? Boh, vedremo.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Dicembre 2013)

che stiano facendo bene o no ancora non si può dire..l'unica cosa certa è che non facendo nulla le cose peggioreranno


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Dicembre 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> è palese che facciano parte della manifestazione dagli studenti agli anziani passando per disoccupati, occupati, centinaia di persone di ogni genere, età e colore politico.
> E' vergognosa la generalizzazione che [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] sta facendo tra le righe



come già detto, io non sto mettendo nulla di mio in quello che riporto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Dicembre 2013)

ma che schifo è? c'è gente bloccata a bari per lavoro o università che non può tornare nei paesi vicini perchè è tutto bloccato,ma ci rendiamo conto? Negozi e centri commerciali interi COSTRETTI a chiudere e clienti cacciati via. Ah guardacaso è tutta gente disoccupata,senza un minimo titolo di studio,totalmente ignorante che a malapena sappia parlare l'italiano e delinquenti a go go,amici di Andria mi hanno parlato anche di AVANZI DI GALERA.

Se avessero le palle sarebbero andati a roma a rompere le palle ai politici...vergogna!

anyway...fino a quando dovrebbe durare questa pagliacciata?


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Dicembre 2013)

Ah, per altro, la gente che sta andando in strada a protestare, lo sta facendo anche per quelli che si lamentano dei disagi e pretendono, o pretenderanno un domani, lo stipendio ad ogni 27 del mese puntuale e ricco.


----------



## admin (11 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ma che schifo è? c'è gente bloccata a bari per lavoro o università che non può tornare nei paesi vicini perchè è tutto bloccato,ma ci rendiamo conto? Negozi e centri commerciali interi COSTRETTI a chiudere e clienti cacciati via. Ah guardacaso è tutta gente disoccupata,senza un minimo titolo di studio,totalmente ignorante che a malapena sappia parlare l'italiano e delinquenti a go go,amici di Andria mi hanno parlato anche di AVANZI DI GALERA.
> 
> Se avessero le palle sarebbero andati a roma a rompere le palle ai politici...vergogna!
> 
> anyway...fino a quando dovrebbe durare questa pagliacciata?




Il fatto, anzi il brutto, è che parliamo di tanta gente ridotta davvero male. Gente con figli (anche piccoli) costretta a mangiare alla Caritas. Fidati che se anche tu non sapessi più cosa dar da mangiare ai tuoi bambini, andresti a spaccare tutto esattamente come loro.


Poi, ovvio, c'è chi ci sguazza dentro queste situazioni solo per creare casino. Ma è un altro paio di maniche.

Ormai, per come ci hanno ridotto, credo non esistano nemmeno più tendenze (destra-centro-sinistra) o movimenti. Da una parte c'è la gente comune, dall'altra le istituzioni. I poteri forti. Coloro che comandano.

Vediamo cosa accadrà domani. Ma credo sia palese che siamo giunti quasi al punto di non ritorno.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto, anzi il brutto, è che parliamo di tanta gente ridotta davvero male. Gente con figli (anche piccoli) costretta a mangiare alla Caritas. Fidati che se anche tu non sapessi più cosa dar da mangiare ai tuoi bambini, andresti a spaccare tutto esattamente come loro.
> 
> 
> Poi, ovvio, c'è chi ci sguazza dentro queste situazioni solo per creare casino. Ma è un altro paio di maniche.
> ...



ma ok...ma un mio amico rischia di perdere il lavoro perchè hanno bloccato la statale e non può andare a fare il turno di notte,ti sembra giusto? andassero a roma a protestare sotto al parlamento. Eh no,io non creerei mai disagio ad un onesto lavoratore ne tanto meno ai suoi clienti.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2013)

Parto per Torino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Purtroppo è così , dispiace per il tuo amico ma se vogliamo migliorare a livello globale italiano qualcosa bisogna rischiare e perdere ... I disagi sono il MINIMO che bisogna fare per farsi vedere altrimenti per i media di regime non esisti neanche ...
Se tutto va come deve andare il tuo amico tra qualche anno potrà scegliere tra 3 lavoro magari molto più nobili di quello attuale .


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Andate a lavorare e se non vi piace questo paese avete 2 chance : entrate in politica e cambiate le cose o andate da un altra parte , lasciate lavorare chi vuole far soldi , chi ha da studiare , chi ha un progetto nella vita da realizzare e che non sta a piangere ma si rimbocca le maniche giorno per giorno, io sono qui negli Stati Uniti provate qua a scioperare vi danno un calcio nel di dietro che vi passa la voglia di scendere in piazza .


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Andate a lavorare e se non vi piace questo paese avete 2 chance : entrate in politica e cambiate le cose o andate da un altra parte , lasciate lavorare chi vuole far soldi , chi ha da studiare , chi ha un progetto nella vita da realizzare e che non sta a piangere ma si rimbocca le maniche giorno per giorno, io sono qui negli Stati Uniti provate qua a scioperare vi danno un calcio nel di dietro che vi passa la voglia di scendere in piazza .


Cioè tu che difendi a spada tratta B abiti negli Stati Uniti ???


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Cioè tu che difendi a spada tratta B abiti negli Stati Uniti ???



Sono per un periodo qua è CREDIMI si capiscono tante cose, ma tante del perché un paese con 350 milioni di problemi in più gira 100 volte più del nostro ps sempre detto che vorrei qualcuno di nuovo di centrodestra si intende, sognerei un paese bipartitico maggioritario e ti saluto con un solo presidente che ha quantomeno qualche potere e che alla fine deve rendere veramente conto di quella fa , se più qualcuno ancora crede che il problema dell'Italia sia stato o sia ancora Silvio Berlusconi non commento perché non voglio offendere , Berlusconi in un paese normale non sarebbe mai sceso in politica e non avrebbe mai preso tutti i voti che ha sempre preso se non ci fosse stato lo spauracchio di qualcosa di realmente aberrante all'orizzonte .


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Siamo veramente messi molto molto male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Sento la gente.. sento le voci delle persone allla mattina... una brutta voce... la gente è disperata.. e quando l'italiano è disperato... diventa un casino..


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Andate a lavorare e se non vi piace questo paese avete 2 chance : entrate in politica e cambiate le cose o andate da un altra parte , lasciate lavorare chi vuole far soldi , chi ha da studiare , chi ha un progetto nella vita da realizzare e che non sta a piangere ma si rimbocca le maniche giorno per giorno, io sono qui negli Stati Uniti provate qua a scioperare vi danno un calcio nel di dietro che vi passa la voglia di scendere in piazza .



Il tuo intervento è, lasciamelo dire, imbarazzante. Ma mi spieghi dove diavolo dovrebbe andare a lavorare sta gente? Se da un lato è vero che dietro queste manifestazioni ci sta tanta immondizia di estrema destra, dall'altro ci sta, purtroppo, un numero non indifferente di giovani, anziani e padri di famiglia senza lavoro, che il lavoro lo cerca da mesi senza risultati. Per loro tutto ciò è l'ultima spiaggia, prova a metterti nei loro panni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sento la gente.. sento le voci delle persone allla mattina... una brutta voce... la gente è disperata.. e quando l'italiano è disperato... diventa un casino..



sì, tutto molto commovente.
ma se poi fanno fronte comune con berlusconi quale sarebbe il tanto anelato cambiamento che vorrebbero apportare?


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, tutto molto commovente.
> ma se poi fanno fronte comune con berlusconi quale sarebbe il tanto anelato cambiamento che vorrebbero apportare?



fronte comune ? .. il nano si sta arrampicando sugli specchi per guadagnare i 1984309482 punti persi... e come se tu fai una cosa giusta arrivo io che sono nazzista e dico grande [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] hai fatto un bellissimo lavoro.. dopo viene da te la gente e da a te del nazzista perchè a me piace quello che fai...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fronte comune ? .. il nano si sta arrampicando sugli specchi per guadagnare i 1984309482 punti persi... e come se tu fai una cosa giusta arrivo io che sono nazzista e dico grande [MENTION=17]If Everyone Cared[/MENTION] hai fatto un bellissimo lavoro.. dopo viene da te la gente e da a te del nazzista perchè a me piace quello che fai...



noooo, macché.
lo incontreranno per fargliela pagare, immagino.
se sono davvero stanco della classe politica attuale faccio volentieri a meno di certi tipi di alleanze.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> noooo, macché.
> lo incontreranno per fargliela pagare, immagino.
> se sono davvero stanco della classe politica attuale faccio volentieri a meno di certi tipi di alleanze.



non mi è chiaro il tuo pensiero.. spiegami


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> non mi è chiaro il tuo pensiero.. spiegami



forza nuova (con annessa polizia che solidarizza vergognosamente con quest'ultima per mere affinità ideologiche), ultras, mafia, grillo e adesso pure silvio che cavalcano l'onda emotiva di un nugolo di disperati.
ma cosa devo pensare, dai.



Principe ha scritto:


> Andate a lavorare e se non vi piace questo paese avete 2 chance : entrate in politica e cambiate le cose o andate da un altra parte , lasciate lavorare chi vuole far soldi , chi ha da studiare , chi ha un progetto nella vita da realizzare e che non sta a piangere ma si rimbocca le maniche giorno per giorno, io sono qui negli Stati Uniti provate qua a scioperare vi danno un calcio nel di dietro che vi passa la voglia di scendere in piazza .



ma la pianti di pigliarli per il chiulo? 
però anche voi che abboccate a ogni panzana che partorisce 'sto qua... dieta fatta unicamente di pane e volpe, insomma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> forza nuova (con annessa polizia che solidarizza vergognosamente con quest'ultima per mere affinità ideologiche), ultras, mafia, grillo e adesso pure silvio che cavalcano l'onda emotiva di un nugolo di disperati.
> ma cosa devo pensare, dai.



Sai cos'è la cosa che mi fa piu arrabbiare nella vita , le persone a cui non va mai bene niente ... 

*appurato che : *
L'italia è uno schifo , questa classe politica fa schifo e va SOSTITUITA IN BLOCCO

*come risolviamo il problema : *

1) politicamente : 

No il M5S è una M e sono tutti dei bambini incompetenti non li voterò mai 

2 ) manifestando : 

No non va bene fascisti di M fate solo casino e non mi fate andar al lavoro 

*Risultato : *

Rimane tutto com'è , benvenuto in ITALIA dove tutto non cambia mai .... tutti ci lamentiamo ma nessuno fa nulla per cambiare ( e critico chi cerca di far qualcosa ) .


----------



## James Watson (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> aia...qualcuno di Torino che può confermare? E poi chi so sti prepotenti?



mi informo


----------



## runner (11 Dicembre 2013)

ragazzi sono le etichette che ci fregano....se quelli che protestano avessero il portafoglio pieno di sicuro non farebbero niente di particolare!!

poi vorrei ricordare che se uno sciopera non crea disagio allora non serve a nulla, anche da dipendente il giorno di sciopero ha delle trattenute in busta paga!!


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Dicembre 2013)

Qui qualcuno non capisce o probabilmente non vuole capire. Non sono manifestazioni di colore, c'è veramente chiunque in strada: sinistra, destra, centro, ma non è una manifestazione politica. La politica non fa altro che dividere e mantenere determinate divisioni appositamente per tenerci fermi a litigare tra noi senza combinare nulla come popolo. Per la prima volta ho visto persone unite e coordinate da ogni paese, e di certo non si tratta di nugolo di disperati, ma di centinaia di migliaia in tutta Italia che ne hanno le balle stracolme. Leggendo alcuni commenti si capisce come e perchè 'sto Paese vada in mer*a ogni giorno di più.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Dicembre 2013)

A Verona sono per la maggior parte gente di Casa Pound


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> forza nuova (con annessa polizia che solidarizza vergognosamente con quest'ultima per mere affinità ideologiche), ultras, mafia, grillo e adesso pure silvio che cavalcano l'onda emotiva di un nugolo di disperati.
> ma cosa devo pensare, dai.
> 
> 
> ...



Mi dai del troll?  ps a proposito così domandina secondo te nel tuo centro si lavora abbastanza o ci avete marciato fin troppi anni a mangiare a sbaffo ?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2013)

mah..massimo una settimana e si saranno dimenticati tutto..sono proprio curioso


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Qui qualcuno non capisce o probabilmente non vuole capire. Non sono manifestazioni di colore, c'è veramente chiunque in strada: sinistra, destra, centro, ma non è una manifestazione politica. La politica non fa altro che dividere e mantenere determinate divisioni appositamente per tenerci fermi a litigare tra noi senza combinare nulla come popolo. Per la prima volta ho visto persone unite e coordinate da ogni paese, e di certo non si tratta di nugolo di disperati, ma di centinaia di migliaia in tutta Italia che ne hanno le balle stracolme. Leggendo alcuni commenti si capisce come e perchè 'sto Paese vada in mer*a ogni giorno di più.



se i fili li avesse tirati una rifondazione comunista a caso a quest'ora la penseresti uguale a me.
sì, tranquillo, t'ho inquadrato.
a me gli eccessi non piacciono, perciò rigetto manifestazioni cui fa capo un partito di estrema destra.
eh, le balle stracolme. e perché? forse perché sono ridotte sul lastrico? quindi cosa sono se non persone esasperate e disperate alla ricerca di una chimera?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> poi vorrei ricordare che se uno sciopera non crea disagio allora non serve a nulla



tu ne stai ricevendo?


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Mi dai del troll?  ps a proposito così domandina secondo te nel tuo centro si lavora abbastanza o ci avete marciato fin troppi anni a mangiare a sbaffo ?



sì, ti do del troll. e anche mediocre, direi.
cosa t'importa del mio centro? goditi gli us, la spagna, perugia e chissà quale altra località ti sei inventato in questi ultimi anni.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il fatto, anzi il brutto, è che parliamo di tanta gente ridotta davvero male. Gente con figli (anche piccoli) costretta a mangiare alla Caritas. Fidati che se anche tu non sapessi più cosa dar da mangiare ai tuoi bambini, andresti a spaccare tutto esattamente come loro.
> 
> 
> Poi, ovvio, c'è chi ci sguazza dentro queste situazioni solo per creare casino. Ma è un altro paio di maniche.
> ...



Da quello che vedo,le istituzioni non sono minimamente toccate da quello che sta succedendo.Avrebbe molto più senso andare a Roma a prendere a sassate il Parlamento,piuttosto che minacciare i negozianti per tenerli chiusi o incasinare il traffico,tutte cose che danno fastidio solo alla gente comune.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> piuttosto che minacciare i negozianti per tenerli chiusi o incasinare il traffico,tutte cose che danno fastidio solo alla gente comune.



comunista.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Da quello che vedo,le istituzioni non sono minimamente toccate da quello che sta succedendo.Avrebbe molto più senso andare a Roma a prendere a sassate il Parlamento,piuttosto che minacciare i negozianti per tenerli chiusi o incasinare il traffico,tutte cose che danno fastidio solo alla gente comune.


Quoto in toto.
E i miei ideali sono fondamentalmente di destra..c'è gente che mi da persino del fascista.
È questione di buon senso altroché.
Iniziassero a bloccare le banche per esempio,sarebbe già più sensata come protesta.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ah, per altro, la gente che sta andando in strada a protestare, lo sta facendo anche per quelli che si lamentano dei disagi e pretendono, o pretenderanno un domani, lo stipendio ad ogni 27 del mese puntuale e ricco.



E cosa risolvono protestando?


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Andate a lavorare e se non vi piace questo paese avete 2 chance : entrate in politica e cambiate le cose o andate da un altra parte , lasciate lavorare chi vuole far soldi , chi ha da studiare , chi ha un progetto nella vita da realizzare e che non sta a piangere ma si rimbocca le maniche giorno per giorno, io sono qui negli Stati Uniti provate qua a scioperare vi danno un calcio nel di dietro che vi passa la voglia di scendere in piazza .



Come darti torto


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, ti do del troll. e anche mediocre, direi.
> cosa t'importa del mio centro? goditi gli us, la spagna, perugia e chissà quale altra località ti sei inventato in questi ultimi anni.



Mi importa Che le tasse le Pago anche per centri nullafacenti come il tuo , se troll ti piacerebbe esserti divertito come me la sono spassata io a williamsburg questi mesi , bye bye mediocre cittadino


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Dicembre 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Quoto in toto.
> E i miei ideali sono fondamentalmente di destra..c'è gente che mi da persino del fascista.
> È questione di buon senso altroché.
> Iniziassero a bloccare le banche per esempio,sarebbe già più sensata come protesta.



Ma anche io,dovendo darmi un'etichetta,direi che sono di destra 
E che proprio non capisco cosa dovrebbe importarne al Senatore TalDeiTali se Maria di Vigevano non apre il suo negozio o se Michele il camionista non riesce a consegnare il suo carico.
Gli importerebbe eccome,invece,se venisse lapidato in piazza.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

principe, perché non mi fai da appoggio negli states?
ho sempre sognato di vivere in america. 



Principe ha scritto:


> Mi importa Che le tasse le Pago anche per centri nullafacenti come il tuo , se troll ti piacerebbe esserti divertito come me la sono spassata io a williamsburg questi mesi , bye bye mediocre cittadino



guarda che stai confondendo il centro con la periferia.
per vivere dove sto io non puoi bluffare sul reddito per avere la casa popolare, e devi anche avere un ottimo lavoro per poterti permettere l'affitto (per non parlare dei possidenti).


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi sono le etichette che ci fregano....se quelli che protestano avessero il portafoglio pieno di sicuro non farebbero niente di particolare!!
> 
> poi vorrei ricordare che se uno sciopera non crea disagio allora non serve a nulla, anche da dipendente il giorno di sciopero ha delle trattenute in busta paga!!



Ma che pro ha protestare? La classe politica attuale, ed anche quella più vecchia, sono state votate dagli stessi che adesso stanno in piazza. Facessero mea culpa anche loro, hanno votato per anni democrazia cristiana mandando a gambe all'aria sto paese


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2013)

Mi ha riferito la mia fidanzata che alla fermata di corso spezia i manifestanti hanno bloccato la metro.

Stamattina, arrivando da Chivasso, sia su segnalazione delle forze dell'ordine, sia su indicazione della mia fidanzata, decidiamo di non entrare in torino da Nord e di girare intorno. Nel tragitto troviamo qualche camionetta che punta verso il centro stesso.Arriviamo a collegno, prendiamo la metro e arriviamo a corso re umberto. Da li' raggiugiamo il luogo di appuntamento, incrociando in via magenta una ventina di manifestanti con qualche poliziotto.
A parte la deviazione che ci ha portato via un tre quarti d'ora, nessun disagio.
Il rientro per ora sembra agevole.


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> principe, perché non mi fai da appoggio negli states?
> ho sempre sognato di vivere in america.



Se vuoi ti lascio il mio appartamento e' un po costoso ma non credo avrai problemi, che dire qua sgobbano tutti dalla 7 fino alle 11 Di sera qua quanto meno ci provano in tutti I modi . Comunque faccio Fatica a discutere perche' sei un anti cacciucco di prima data perciò chiuso OT e buon proseguimento


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma anche io,dovendo darmi un'etichetta,direi che sono di destra
> E che proprio non capisco cosa dovrebbe importarne al Senatore TalDeiTali se Maria di Vigevano non apre il suo negozio o se Michele il camionista non riesce a consegnare il suo carico.
> Gli importerebbe eccome,invece,se venisse lapidato in piazza.



Come non essere d'accordo. Lascino in pace la gente che deve portare i soldi a casa e che a maggior ragione in questo periodo dell'anno vorrebbe un pò più di serenità!
Pagliacci e ignoranti ecco cosa sono.


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> se i fili li avesse tirati una rifondazione comunista a caso a quest'ora la penseresti uguale a me.
> sì, tranquillo, t'ho inquadrato.
> a me gli eccessi non piacciono, perciò rigetto manifestazioni cui fa capo un partito di estrema destra.
> eh, le balle stracolme. e perché? forse perché sono ridotte sul lastrico? quindi cosa sono se non persone esasperate e disperate alla ricerca di una chimera?


Inquadri quello che vuoi, per quello che ti fa comodo.
Non c'è nessun partito dietro l'organizzazione di queste manifestazioni. Ci sei sceso tu, in strada, o parli tanto per allenare i polpastrelli? Non ci sono bandiere. E se avessi avuto modo di vedere e parlare con le persone che in tutta Italia sono scese in strada a protestare, forse avresti una prospettiva diversa dell'evento.
Le persone hanno le palle stracolme del sistema perchè lavorano per mantenerne altre e hanno sempre meno diritti. Non sono tutte persone ridotte sul lastrico, ci sono anche quelle che hanno paura di finirci vedendo il trend, ce ne sono anche che pensano al futuro, il proprio e dei figli, alle pensioni, al lavoro che è già poco e potrebbe mancare del tutto. 


Livestrong ha scritto:


> E cosa risolvono protestando?


Si prova a risolvere ciò che non si può di certo continuando a votarli. Certo che fin che in Italia ci saranno tante persone che continuano a star bene, magari borbottare i cinque minuti, salvo poi pensare sempre solo al proprio orticello e quanto sia verde e rigoglioso, certo che non si risolverà mai nulla.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Si prova a risolvere ciò che non si può di certo continuando a votarli. Certo che fin che in Italia ci saranno tante persone che continuano a star bene, magari borbottare i cinque minuti, salvo poi pensare sempre solo al proprio orticello e quanto sia verde e rigoglioso, certo che non si risolverà mai nulla.



Sì ma le manifestazioni pacifiche non servono a nulla. Se vogliono cambiare le cose, devono andare a Roma a spaccare qualche testa. Specifico che io non sto incitando nessuno a farlo, osservo solo in modo ultra distaccato che solo le rivolte finite nel sangue, storicamente, cambiano il trend di una nazione.
Chi vive bene nel proprio orticello, perché dovrebbe rinunciare a quello che si è costruito (senza l'aiuto di nessuno) per pensare ad un altro individuo indefinito? Nessuno ha fatto mai niente per me, me la sono sempre cavata da solo. E così dovrebbero fare anche i ragazzi di adesso, se non trovano lavoro in Italia andassero all'estero, facessero esperienza come l'abbiamo fatta noialtri alla loro età.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Inquadri quello che vuoi, per quello che ti fa comodo.
> Non c'è nessun partito dietro l'organizzazione di queste manifestazioni. Ci sei sceso tu, in strada, o parli tanto per allenare i polpastrelli? Non ci sono bandiere. E se avessi avuto modo di vedere e parlare con le persone che in tutta Italia sono scese in strada a protestare, forse avresti una prospettiva diversa dell'evento.
> Le persone hanno le palle stracolme del sistema perchè lavorano per mantenerne altre e hanno sempre meno diritti. Non sono tutte persone ridotte sul lastrico, ci sono anche quelle che hanno paura di finirci vedendo il trend, ce ne sono anche che pensano al futuro, il proprio e dei figli, alle pensioni, al lavoro che è già poco e potrebbe mancare del tutto


sì, ma pensiamo pure agli extracomunitari che ci rubbbano il lavoro.
ma ci credete davvero quando scrivete 'sti pistolotti intessuti di populismo? 
no, non c'è nessun partito. avessi detto "non ci sono solo loro", ma negare addirittura il loro ascendente su questa pseudo rivolta è da ingenui. o fiancheggiatori.
e tu non mi sembri ingenuo.
te l'ho già detto: t'ho inquadrato bene.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (11 Dicembre 2013)

troppo facile andare a sfasciare le vetrine dei negozi..andassero a roma se avessero le palle questi pagliacci.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sì ma le manifestazioni pacifiche non servono a nulla.



che poi minacciare i negozianti affinché abbassino le serrande non ha niente di pacifico, ma tant'è.


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2013)

Hanno bloccato Porta Nuova.


----------



## alexrossonero (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> sì, ma pensiamo pure agli extracomunitari che ci rubbbano il lavoro.
> ma ci credete davvero quando scrivete 'sti pistolotti intessuti di populismo?
> no, non c'è nessun partito. avessi detto "non ci sono solo loro", ma negare addirittura il loro ascendente su questa pseudo rivolta è da ingenui. o fiancheggiatori.
> e tu non mi sembri ingenuo.
> te l'ho già detto: t'ho inquadrato bene.


Ci sono anche molti extracomunitari che lavorano e pagano le tasse, che hanno aderito e hanno firmato alcune petizioni.
Ripeto, nell'ORGANIZZAZIONE non ci sono partiti. Che poi vi si siano infilati in alcune città, è un altro paio di maniche. Le persone, e sono tante, che sono scese sulle strade, anziani giovani e quant'altro, non hanno niente a che vedere con i partiti. E qui non vado oltre: sei un provocatore ed un fomentatore, ogni intervento che fai, in ogni dove, è costruito ad hoc per cercare lo scontro. Sempre. Non ho nessuna intenzione di cascarci.


----------



## vota DC (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> forza nuova (con annessa polizia che solidarizza vergognosamente con quest'ultima per mere affinità ideologiche), ultras, mafia, grillo e adesso pure silvio che cavalcano l'onda emotiva di un nugolo di disperati.
> ma cosa devo pensare, dai.



Il messaggio che davano però era chiaro e difficilmente contestabile. Se Monti organizza una manifestazione contro la pedofilia ci aderisco e in nessun caso farei una contromanifestazione, stesso discorso se Riina fa partire il referendum contro il finanziamento pubblico ai partiti. Seguire qualcuno su un singolo punto non significa approvare tutto il progetto. Finché i forconi sono solo distruttivi è impossibile andarci contro, quando cominceranno ad essere costruttivi ci sarà un bel po' di materiale da cui dissociarsi.


----------



## runner (11 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma che pro ha protestare? La classe politica attuale, ed anche quella più vecchia, sono state votate dagli stessi che adesso stanno in piazza. Facessero mea culpa anche loro, hanno votato per anni democrazia cristiana mandando a gambe all'aria sto paese



qua ti sbagli invece....
partendo dal presupposto che io non sono nè fascista, nè comunista e nè democristiano, il problema non è come si vuole fare credere degli elettori, ma di chi poi si comporta male



If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> tu ne stai ricevendo?



guarda questa domanda ha senso tanto come chiedersi di che colore è la tappezzeria sul titanic prima che stia affondando


----------



## If Everyone Cared (11 Dicembre 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> guarda questa domanda ha senso tanto come chiedersi di che colore è la tappezzeria sul titanic prima che stia affondando



ne stai avendo o no? non tergiversare, su.


----------



## Hell Krusty (11 Dicembre 2013)

Forconi a Torino: ''Chiudi o ti facciamo una faccia così'' - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it
Per dire eh... Se questi non sono metodi fascisti... Ovviamente vanno in 20 contro 2 commessi. Dai come fate a supportare una cosa del genere... [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu hai chiuso la tua attività in solidarietà coi manifestanti, vero?


----------



## Doctore (11 Dicembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Forconi a Torino: ''Chiudi o ti facciamo una faccia così'' - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it
> Per dire eh... Se questi non sono metodi fascisti... Ovviamente vanno in 20 contro 2 commessi. Dai come fate a supportare una cosa del genere... [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu hai chiuso la tua attività in solidarietà coi manifestanti, vero?


ma cheee è il fango mediatico!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Dicembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Forconi a Torino: ''Chiudi o ti facciamo una faccia così'' - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it
> Per dire eh... Se questi non sono metodi fascisti... Ovviamente vanno in 20 contro 2 commessi. Dai come fate a supportare una cosa del genere... [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] tu hai chiuso la tua attività in solidarietà coi manifestanti, vero?



Certo , ho lasciato a casa i ragazzi del call centre e chiuso nella giornata di lunedi . Ovviamanete il post produzione non puoi chiuderlo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Sono per un periodo qua è CREDIMI si capiscono tante cose, ma tante del perché un paese con 350 milioni di problemi in più gira 100 volte più del nostro.



da cosa lo capisci?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> se non trovano lavoro in Italia andassero all'estero, facessero esperienza come l'abbiamo fatta noialtri alla loro età.



eh ma con quali soldi


----------



## runner (11 Dicembre 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ne stai avendo o no? non tergiversare, su.



hahahahaaaa....cos' è una sfida?

comunque ieri oggi dovevo parlare con un "collega" che non è potuto venire causa problemi nel raggiungerci quindi indirettamente si ma per me nessun problema si farà un' altra volta, poi se continuano forse ne avremo e non voglio giustificarli solamente dire che vista la situazione qualcuno che protesta è più che naturale


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *Mi ha riferito la mia fidanzata che alla fermata di corso spezia i manifestanti hanno bloccato la metro.
> *
> Stamattina, arrivando da Chivasso, sia su segnalazione delle forze dell'ordine, sia su indicazione della mia fidanzata, decidiamo di non entrare in torino da Nord e di girare intorno. Nel tragitto troviamo qualche camionetta che punta verso il centro stesso.Arriviamo a collegno, prendiamo la metro e arriviamo a corso re umberto. Da li' raggiugiamo il luogo di appuntamento, incrociando in via magenta una ventina di manifestanti con qualche poliziotto.
> A parte la deviazione che ci ha portato via un tre quarti d'ora, nessun disagio.
> Il rientro per ora sembra agevole.



E' uno schema consolidato, l'hanno fatto anche qui.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Dicembre 2013)

Pare che abbiano accoltellato un tifoso dell'Ajax.


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Alla fine gli unici che stanno avendo disagi da queste manifestazioni sono solo i normali cittadini. Se proprio vogliono fare qualcosa di serio si presentassero di fronte al Parlamento con le pietre e la smettessero di bloccare strade o minacciare la gente per fargli chiudere i negozi.


----------



## AndrasWave (11 Dicembre 2013)

Chi ha deciso di chiudere il negozio, scioperare o semplicemente protestare aveva solo da prendere la propria roba e fare le barricate sotto le case dei personaggi che per anni hanno messo in ginocchio il paese favorendo i loro interessi e facendo leva sulla loro posizione politica. Compresi amministratori, dirigenti e direttori delle amministrazioni pubbliche.
I nomi di queste zecche li conoscono tutti. Come anche l'ubicazione dei palazzi del governo e sedi dei partiti. Che si vada a fare casino lì.

Così come ne sta uscendo è solo una guerra civile. Poveracci contro altri poveracci che fanno di tutto per tirare a campare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine gli unici che stanno avendo disagi da queste manifestazioni sono solo i normali cittadini. Se proprio vogliono fare qualcosa di serio si presentassero di fronte al Parlamento con le pietre e la smettessero di bloccare strade o minacciare la gente per fargli chiudere i negozi.



tutte così finiscono ste manifestazioni...ridicoli


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine gli unici che stanno avendo disagi da queste manifestazioni sono solo i normali cittadini. Se proprio vogliono fare qualcosa di serio si presentassero di fronte al Parlamento con le pietre e la smettessero di bloccare strade o minacciare la gente per fargli chiudere i negozi.



Io sono contento di aver potuto svolgere il mio lavoro, senza troppi disagi.
Abbiamo salvato 9 posti di lavoro.
Mi avrebbe davvero dato un grosso dispiacere se i forconi avessero impedito ciò.


----------



## Principe (11 Dicembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> da cosa lo capisci?



Che si lavora e via camminare , in molti generi di lavori non esiste il diritto di sciopero , e se qualcuno ti vuole cacciare in 24 ore sei fuori accompagnato da un energumeno grosso 5 volte te , qua funziona così , e quando non paghi non ci sono dilazioni ci sono grossi calci nel di dietro .


----------



## juventino (11 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io sono contento di aver potuto svolgere il mio lavoro, senza troppi disagi.
> Abbiamo salvato 9 posti di lavoro.
> Mi avrebbe davvero dato un grosso dispiacere se i forconi avessero impedito ciò.



Per fortuna il mio unico disagio è stato quello di non poter raggiungere un centro commerciale. Ma so per certo che questi pazzoidi hanno bloccato pure la ferrovia Latina-Roma Termini facendo perdere a centinaia di persone la giornata di lavoro. Penso non ci sia altro da aggiungere.


----------



## James Watson (12 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pare che abbiano accoltellato un tifoso dell'Ajax.



"qualcosa" di sicuro è successo a piazzale lotto, ma non credo c'entri, in questo caso, coi forconi..


----------



## Livestrong (12 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pare che abbiano accoltellato un tifoso dell'Ajax.



Quello penso rientri nella famosa civiltà ultras, li hanno accolti amichevolmente


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per fortuna il mio unico disagio è stato quello di non poter raggiungere un centro commerciale. Ma so per certo che questi pazzoidi hanno bloccato pure la ferrovia Latina-Roma Termini facendo perdere a centinaia di persone la giornata di lavoro. Penso non ci sia altro da aggiungere.



A me hanno fatto perdere due lezioni. E due ore di tempo.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Tre arresti a torino per violenza privata, finalizzata a non fare aprire negozi e far lavorare un tassista, dietro minacce.

A Genova la situazione sembra più distesa. Ho sentito che il clamore più grande è stato causato da uno dei leader di queste manifestazioni, visto andarsene in jaguar.

Sempre a Torino è "nato" un "movimento anti forconi".
Nella serata qualche centinaio di persone ha sfilato davanti al municipio per protestare contro quello che sta accadendo nella città. Come segno di supporto all'anti movimento, chiedono di appendere drappi bianchi alle finestre.


----------



## cris (12 Dicembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma che pro ha protestare? La classe politica attuale, ed anche quella più vecchia, sono state votate dagli stessi che adesso stanno in piazza. Facessero mea culpa anche loro, hanno votato per anni democrazia cristiana mandando a gambe all'aria sto paese



si infatti, questo punto è imbarazzante.

Prima li votano, votano la classe politica, poi si lamentano, e comunque nei sondaggi il 66% vota i soliti partiti o di dx o sx.

C'è qualcosa che non torna nei crani di qualcuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sempre a Torino è "nato" un "movimento anti forconi".
> Nella serata qualche centinaio di persone ha sfilato davanti al municipio per protestare contro quello che sta accadendo nella città. Come segno di supporto all'anti movimento, chiedono di appendere drappi bianchi alle finestre.



Mi vergogno per questo paese


----------



## Underhill84 (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tre arresti a torino per violenza privata, finalizzata a non fare aprire negozi e far lavorare un tassista, dietro minacce.



giusto che le squadracce fasciste marciscano in galera!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Un torinese.



Oggi ho toccato con mano la "rivoluzione" in atto. Come molti altri cittadini torinesi sono stato bloccato e sequestrato per ore da pochi facinorosi prontissimi a muovere violenza su quanti si rifiutavano di aderire a questa inaccettabile messinscena.
Non ho visto una rivoluzione.
Non ho visto rivendicazioni politiche.
Non ho visto un programma, un'idea, una prospettiva.
Ho visto però violenza sistematica su migliaia di torinesi - fisica e non.
Ho visto persone trascinate giù dai propri mezzi e linciate perchè si rifiutavano di partecipare o di fermarsi ad un "posto di blocco".
Ho visto negozianti e lavoratori costretti con la forza a rinunciare al proprio diritto al lavoro.
Ho assistito al fallimento dello Stato, incapace di tutelare i diritti e l'incolumità dei più.

E voglio REAGIRE.
E chiedo a tutti di dare un segnale, di non farsi intimidire, di rispondere. Di non accettare supinamente che poche centinaia di persone possano tenere in scacco una città: forziamo i blocchi, gridiamo, resistiamo, riapriamo i negozi, organizziamoci.

Questa non è una protesta di popolo ma di pochi, arroganti violenti. 

Mi appello a tutti: riprendiamoci la città, la NOSTRA città.

Per favore, condividete e fate condividere questo appello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2013)

Intanto tra la gente IN TUTTA ITALIA c'erano solo quelli del M5S , ieri in piazza Montecitorio sono scesi solo quelli del M5S perchè gli altri mafiosi , i collusi .. i ladri erano arroccati in parlamento a dare la fiducia a Letta .


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Domani alle dieci a Torino si terrà la manifestazione dei teli bianchi.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Dicembre 2013)

Se impedissero a me di andare al lavoro, li metterei sotto con l'auto. Ne metti sotto uno o due, voglio vedere chi si mette ancora davanti poi


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Comunicato stampa ANPI

COMUNICATO STAMPA

Un fantomatico “Coordinamento nazionale per la rivoluzione” attraverso Facebook 09.12.13 ha indetto per lunedì prossimo una manifestazione di protesta in tutta Italia rivolgendosi in modo particolare agli ambulanti, ai negozianti, agli autotrasportatori e ad altre categorie «invitando il popolo italiano alla ribellione».

In molti negozi e in tanti mercati rionali del Piemonte sono apparsi volantini per la mobilitazione. Dietro a questi “rivoluzionari”, come risulta da Facebook, ci sono “i forconi” che già avevano fatto parlare di sé in Sicilia e altre sigle consimili.

Nei giorni scorsi a San Mauro Torinese si è svolta un'affollata assemblea dei promotori dell'iniziativa nel corso della quale il presunto leader, tale Danilo Calvani, contadino di Latina, ha rivendicato «la costituzione di un governo temporaneo magari con una figura militare di riferimento».

È di ieri l'adesione al “Coordinamento dei rivoluzionari” del gruppo di estrema destra “Forza Nuova”, fondata dall'ex terrorista di “Terza Posizione”, Roberto Fiore, già latitante a Londra e rientrato in Italia qualche anno fa durante il governo Berlusconi.

“Forza Nuova” vanta oltre che legami con gruppi di nostalgici del fascismo anche con i fondamentalisti cattolici che fanno la guerra all'attuale pontefice.

Su segnalazione dell'associazione commercianti pervenuta in questura risulta che stamane, venerdì 6 dicembre, in numerosi negozi della città si sono presentate alcune persone qualificatesi come agenti di polizia in borghese le quali hanno invitato gli esercenti a tenere lunedì prossimo le saracinesche abbassate onde evitare tafferugli.

L'Anpi denuncia alle autorità competenti questo stato di cose e invita tutti gli antifascisti e i democratici a respingere con fermezza le iniziative illegali messe in atto da questi provocatori invitando tutte le sezioni del Piemonte dell'Anpi a vigilare e soprattutto a svolgere un'azione di denuncia e di informazione della cittadinanza.

La Presidenza Anpi Piemonte


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sporchi fascisti che non siete altro. Dovreste essere menati, i cittadini NORMALI con voi sono troppo buoni.... Vogliono combattere questo marciume con atti fascisti....Ma andate a remengo


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Nei giorni scorsi a San Mauro Torinese si è svolta un'affollata assemblea dei promotori dell'iniziativa nel corso della quale il presunto leader, tale Danilo Calvani, contadino di Latina, ha rivendicato «la costituzione di un governo temporaneo magari con una figura militare di riferimento».


Sconvolto.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Mai come questa volta spero che le forze dell'ordine facciano il loro mestiere. Sta gente è solo pura immondizia.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Nei giorni scorsi a San Mauro Torinese si è svolta un'affollata assemblea dei promotori dell'iniziativa nel corso della quale il presunto leader, tale Danilo Calvani, contadino di Latina, ha rivendicato «la costituzione di un governo temporaneo magari con una figura militare di riferimento».


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2013)

Beh, è di Littoria il contadino quindi è normale che la pensi in quel modo.

Lì a Littoria il 99% della popolazione è composta da fascistoni. Credo che il nostro juventino sia una delle poche eccezioni.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, è di Littoria il contadino quindi è normale che la pensi in quel modo.
> 
> Lì a Littoria il 99% della popolazione è composta da fascistoni. Credo che il nostro juventino sia una delle poche eccezioni.



Forse il 99% è esagerato, ma comunque stiamo sull'85-90. Poi sopratutto i contadini sono i peggiori. Loro non possono essere non fascisti perchè "_Il Dvce ci ha dato la terra_" (cit.) 
Comunque è abbastanza normale che sia un'eccezione perché io alla fine non sono proprio di Latina (sono nato a Napoli, come tutta la mia famiglia). Qui ci vivo solo perchè mio padre trovò lavoro vent'anni fa.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Un torinese.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mi sono cascate veramente le palle...ma per quale motivo poi boh delinquenti da 4 soldi che fanno i prepotenti con cittadini normali
già ci sono mille problemi poi ci si mettono pure questi...ma roba da pazzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Dicembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mai come questa volta spero che le forze dell'ordine facciano il loro mestiere. Sta gente è solo pura immondizia.



già con questa feccia si...ma male di brutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2013)

Ahahah 'sto Calvani sembra una brutta imitazione del Berlusca 

http:// youmedia.fanpage.it/video/aa/UqiSJeSwdK-nzdFS


----------



## runner (12 Dicembre 2013)

ragazzi sarà da valutare questa situazione da come si comporteranno quando andranno a Roma....


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Dicembre 2013)

La gente non ce la fa più ... Avanti così ...


----------



## Jaqen (12 Dicembre 2013)

Già. La gente non ce la fa già più di questi fascisti. Del movimento.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (12 Dicembre 2013)

mi sa che un altro pò di giorni e poi i forconi li avranno su per il c*lo altrochè...sti 4 ignoranti


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Domani vado a Torino. In treno.


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho visto una rivoluzione.
> Non ho visto rivendicazioni politiche.
> Non ho visto un programma, un'idea, una prospettiva.



Sono le cose che più mi spaventano di questa _rivoluzione_


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi a Torino nove denunciati per interruzione di servizio pubblico e resistenza a pubblico ufficiale. Sette proverrebbero da un centro sociale.

Intanto cominciano ad emergere alcuni dati del blocco: il Caat (terzo mercato generale in Italia, a Torino) stima una perdita di 7 milioni di euro per frutta e verdura andate a male. Sempre in Torino, una previsione più vaga del Presidente Confesercenti legata alle attività di ristoro parla di alcune decine di milioni.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Dichiarazioni di Dario Fo:

“Sono un po’ preoccupato per quello che sta succedendo a Torino,. Non capisco quali siano le linee, c’è solo confusione e caciara. C’è gente che cerca lo sfogo, uno sfogo davanti alla disperazione. C’è la disperazione ed è facile strumentalizzarla. Ci sono troppe forze che scaricano la loro rabbia e l’imppossibilità di vedere una sortita e questo fa nascere il caos, quando non c’è un programma preciso”.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2013)

Il contadino di Littoria è veramente il peggiore! Ahahahha


----------



## Z A Z A' (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Oggi a Torino nove denunciati per interruzione di servizio pubblico e resistenza a pubblico ufficiale. Sette proverrebbero da un centro sociale.
> 
> Intanto cominciano ad emergere alcuni dati del blocco: il Caat (terzo mercato generale in Italia, a Torino) stima una perdita di 7 milioni di euro per frutta e verdura andate a male. Sempre in Torino, una previsione più vaga del Presidente Confesercenti legata alle attività di ristoro parla di alcune decine di milioni.



Immagino che Letta e gli esponenti del magna-magna siano molto turbati da tutto ciò


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Emergono ulteriori notizie in merito a Danilo Calvani, ritenuto anche in seguito dei diversi comizi a Genova e a Torino il punto di riferimento del movimento.
Il contadino sarebbe un ex dirigente della Lega Nord Lazio.


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Per due manifestanti l'accusa è stata passata da "violenza" a "Estorsione".


----------



## Hammer (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Emergono ulteriori notizie in merito a Danilo Calvani, ritenuto anche in seguito dei diversi comizi a Genova e a Torino il punto di riferimento del movimento.
> Il contadino sarebbe un ex dirigente della Lega Nord Lazio.



Lega Nord Lazio


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Emergono ulteriori notizie in merito a Danilo Calvani, ritenuto anche in seguito dei diversi comizi a Genova e a Torino il punto di riferimento del movimento.
> Il contadino sarebbe un ex dirigente della Lega Nord Lazio.



Lega Nord Lazio 
Ma che razza di personaggio


----------



## Hell Krusty (12 Dicembre 2013)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] forse non ti stai rendendo conto di chi e cosa stai sostenendo... C'è gente, dietro le manifestazioni, che sta sfruttando la disperazione e l'ignoranza per motivazioni che non ho ancora inquadrato perfettamente, ma non mi sembra che vadano a favore dell'Italia


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Dicembre 2013)

Sunto sintetico delle prime tre giornate dei forconi, in modo da poter informare tutti sugli sviluppi.

Si rivendicano gli ideali di lavoro e futuro.
I partecipanti appartengono ai ceti e alle professioni più disparate.
Si chiede la caduta del governo attuale, con elezione di un governo transitorio con esponente militare.
Dopo i moti di questi giorni, i forconi starebbero progettando una vera e propria marcia su Roma.
Dai comunicati ANPI risulta che Forza Nuova appoggi attivamente il movimento dei Forconi. Dai fermati risultano manifestanti (ancora non definiti se pro o contro i forconi) appartenenti ai centri sociali.
Il leader identificato è Danilo Calvani, contadino di Latina, ex dirigente della Lega Nord Lazio.
Le manifestazioni sono di molteplice stampo. Si va dalla marcia al picchetto.
A Ventimiglia viene chiusa la frontiera mettendo di traverso camion. A Torino vengono bloccate diverse fermate di metro, bloccate due stazioni ferroviarie, impedito l'accesso a diversi mezzi di trasporto, pubblico e non.
Molte persone, specialmente i commercianti, denunciano violenze e impossibilità di lavorare. Anche in ragione di questo, a Torino nasce un movimento contrario a quello dei forconi, definito come dei "Teli Bianchi".
I denunciati sono più di un centinaio. I fermi scattano per diversi illeciti, tra cui violenza, estorsione, interruzione di pubblico servizio, resistenza a pubblico ufficiale.
I danni economici stimati ad ora si aggirano sulle decine di milioni di euro.


Credo sia tutto.


----------



## juventino (12 Dicembre 2013)

Per la prima volta in vita mia desidero ardentemente che i celerini facciano il loro lavoro esagerando.


----------



## admin (12 Dicembre 2013)

Il boaro di Littoria sembra un pò la versione trash del primo Hitler. Quello che saliva sulla sedia in piazza e iniziava i propri monologhi.

Mah, vedremo come andrà a finire. Comunque non farei di tutta l'erba un FASCIO. Ci sono anche questi soggetti, verissimo. Ma c'è anche la gente comune che si è rotta, giustamente, le palle.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, vedremo come andrà a finire. Comunque non farei di tutta l'erba un FASCIO. Ci sono anche questi soggetti, verissimo. Ma c'è anche la gente comune che si è rotta, giustamente, le palle.



Esatto


----------



## juventino (13 Dicembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il boaro di Littoria sembra un pò la versione trash del primo Hitler. Quello che saliva sulla sedia in piazza e iniziava i propri monologhi.
> 
> Mah, vedremo come andrà a finire. Comunque non farei di tutta l'erba un FASCIO. Ci sono anche questi soggetti, verissimo. Ma c'è anche la gente comune che si è rotta, giustamente, le palle.



Assolutamente, ci mancherebbe. Io sono il primo ad essere molto amareggiato di ciò. Questa protesta è il simbolo del fallimento definitivo della Seconda Repubblica.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Dicembre 2013)

Bah,io ieri ho fatto un esame,ergo non ho avuto tempo in questi giorni di informarmi. Ma in definitiva,si può sapere che cosa reclamano,questi signori? Qual è l'oggetto della protesta? A chi sono rivolte le richieste?



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sunto sintetico delle prime tre giornate dei forconi, in modo da poter informare tutti sugli sviluppi.
> 
> Si rivendicano gli ideali di lavoro e futuro.
> I partecipanti appartengono ai ceti e alle professioni più disparate.
> ...



Dimmi che stai scherzando


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Bah,io ieri ho fatto un esame,ergo non ho avuto tempo in questi giorni di informarmi. Ma in definitiva,si può sapere che cosa reclamano,questi signori? Qual è l'oggetto della protesta? A chi sono rivolte le richieste?
> 
> 
> 
> Dimmi che stai scherzando


0 proposte. L'unica richiesta sono le dimissioni del governo e del parlamento e la creazione di un "governo transitorio" guidato dai vertici militari. Vedi tu.


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Dicembre 2013)

Tralasciando il fatto che senza il parlamento non si capisce chi dovrebbe legiferare...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Dicembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> 0 proposte. L'unica richiesta sono le dimissioni del governo e del parlamento e la *creazione di un "governo transitorio" guidato dai vertici militari*. Vedi tu.



Sul serio? Ma questi sono più fessi degli Indignados


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ok non vanno bene neanche loro ... Rimaniamo così .. W abbberlusconi e w i compagni ... In effetti hanno lavorato così bene negli ultimi 30 anni che come fai a criticarli ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Sul serio? Ma questi sono più fessi degli Indignados



Ma va che non è vero , il 90% di quelli in piazza è gente comune ... Sono i soliti a cui non va mai bene niente che criticano perché bisogna criticare .. Per le proposte non ce ne sono , la gente sta semplicemente portando in piazza il proprio disappunto o lo stato di degrado in cui la nostra economia sta riversando ...

Per i soliti lamentoni ho una domanda ... Come ne usciamo da questo buco nero ??


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

Stamattina Paola Basilone, prefetto di Torino, ha rassegnato le sue dimissioni, che sono state respinte.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma va che non è vero , il 90% di quelli in piazza è gente comune ... Sono i soliti a cui non va mai bene niente che criticano perché bisogna criticare .. Per le proposte non ce ne sono , la gente sta semplicemente portando in piazza il proprio disappunto o lo stato di degrado in cui la nostra economia sta riversando ...
> 
> Per i soliti lamentoni ho una domanda ... Come ne usciamo da questo buco nero ??



Tutto quello che ho riportato sono notizie rinvenibili sul web apparse su molteplici testate.
Il resto rappresenta testimonianze pure e semplici (compresa la mia) di persone di Torino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tutto quello che ho riportato sono notizie rinvenibili sul web apparse su molteplici testate.
> Il resto rappresenta testimonianze pure e semplici (compresa la mia) di persone di Torino.



Ma si , tu bolli i manifestanti come fascisti ( o comunisti ) che fan solo casino e che vogliono un governo militare ... dai.. su ..non generalizziamo ... il 90% di quelli in strada sono gente comune.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma si , tu bolli i manifestanti come fascisti ( o comunisti ) che fan solo casino e che vogliono un governo militare ... dai.. su ..non generalizziamo ... il 90% di quelli in strada sono gente comune.



Io non sto dicendo nulla. L'unica cosa che ho detto di questa manifestazione, con parole mie, è stata che sono riuscito a lavorare senza grandi disagi, quindi tutt'altro che una critica veemente. 
Tutto il resto sono solo pure e semplici notizie. Niente di più. Né ho mai scritto che i manifestanti siano tutti fascisti, comunisti o altro. Anzi, ho scritto che partecipa ogni tipo di persona, alla manifestazione.
Che il leader del movimento sia un ex dirigente Leghista è un dato di fatto.
Che forza nuova appoggi attivamente i forconi, è un dato di fatto.
Che siano stati fermati solo a Torino 9 soggetti appartenenti ai centri sociali, è un dato di fatto.

Che siano stati buttati, letteralmente, 7 milioni di frutta e verdura al Caat, è un dato di fatto.

Io è dal primo post che scrivo in questa discussione che non dico nulla, che non esprimo un parere che uno.
E continuerò così, in coerenza col proposito di non parlare più di politica. Posto solo notizie e testimonianze.

Tu trai le tue conclusioni. Altri traggono le proprie.
Ognuno è libero di leggere una notizia e pensarla come vuole.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2013)

È il bello del pensiero. Si riportano le notizie colore rosso, noi le vediamo rosse, Lollo le vede verdi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> È il bello del pensiero. Si riportano le notizie colore rosso, noi le vediamo rosse, Lollo le vede verdi.



a certo sisi , forse essendo piu grande di voi mi sento piu " disperato " nonostante faccia un lavoro bellissimo e gratificante ... e vedo intorno a me tantissima gente che soffre allora ho maturato questo spirito di ribellione.. non lo so perche onestamente ahha


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] forse non ti stai rendendo conto di chi e cosa stai sostenendo... C'è gente, dietro le manifestazioni, che sta sfruttando la disperazione e l'ignoranza per motivazioni che non ho ancora inquadrato perfettamente, ma non mi sembra che vadano a favore dell'Italia



No no aspetta io non sostengo nulla io sono solo felice che finalmente qualcuno si sti ribellando a questo governo ridicolo ...


----------



## juventino (13 Dicembre 2013)

Ma che prima o poi qualcuno avrebbe sbroccato era evidente. Se un paese continua a peggiorare di anno in anno cosa può succedere di diverso?


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> a certo sisi , forse essendo piu grande di voi mi sento piu " disperato " nonostante faccia un lavoro bellissimo e gratificante ... e vedo intorno a me tantissima gente che soffre allora ho maturato questo spirito di ribellione.. non lo so perche onestamente ahha



Questo è il tuo problema. Parli come se SOLO te e SOLO te sapessi...
Qui non si parla di 5 stelle, qui si parla di fascisti che vanno a minacciare i commercianti per forzarli a fare stare chiusi.
Non voglio giudicare chi vota 5S, o almeno ci provo. Giudico quello che stanno facendo questi, che sono dei fascisti che cavalcano un malcontento popolare.


----------



## Hell Krusty (13 Dicembre 2013)

E comunque secondo me sono veramente in pochi quelli che stanno manifestando, solo che bastano 10 persone in mezzo ad un incrocio importante di Milano o Torino e si paralizza mezza città, o un camion di traverso in autostrada...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Questo è il tuo problema. Parli come se SOLO te e SOLO te sapessi...
> Qui non si parla di 5 stelle, qui si parla di fascisti che vanno a minacciare i commercianti per forzarli a fare stare chiusi.
> Non voglio giudicare chi vota 5S, o almeno ci provo. Giudico quello che stanno facendo questi, che sono dei fascisti che cavalcano un malcontento popolare.



io come dico sempre dico la mia e rispetto gli altri ... e non mi permetto di giudicare... 

che poi siano fascisti tutti lo dite voi.. io ho amici dei centri sociali mega comunisti a milano che stanno manifestando da 4 giorni.. .come la mettiamo ?


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io come dico sempre dico la mia e rispetto gli altri ... e non mi permetto di giudicare...



Insomma, parli sempre di come si fa a votare "gli altri" e non il tuo "movimento", come per dire, ma siete defi.cienti?




Riguardo il resto, parlo per quello che vedo della mia zona:

A Mestre (al Vega, Brain solo penso capirà) in una zona che è abbastanza un punto nevralgico per il trasporto e comunicazione tra Venezia e terra ferma ci sono striscioni tipo "PATRIA O MORTE". Manca solo un bel striscione con scritto, BOIA CHI MOLLA, e siamo a cavallo


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Insomma, parli sempre di come si fa a votare "gli altri" e non il tuo "movimento", come per dire, ma siete defi.cienti?
> 
> Riguardo il resto, parlo per quello che vedo della mia zona:
> 
> A Mestre (al Vega, Brain solo penso capirà) in una zona che è abbastanza un punto nevralgico per il trasporto e comunicazione tra Venezia e terra ferma ci sono striscioni tipo "PATRIA O MORTE". Manca solo un bel striscione con scritto, BOIA CHI MOLLA, e siamo a cavallo



Beh io riporto il mio pensiero ma non ho mai insultato nessuno ho 33 anni e sicuramente non mi metto ad insultare gente piu giovane di me di 20 anni... capirete anche voi con il tempo quando finirete la scuola che la vita non è quella che vi aspettavate e allora li cambieranno molte cose... 

per il resto ti ripeto.. liberissimi tutti di avere la propria idea... anche se e RIBADISCO non mi capacito del vostro voto a PD o PDL ..per come la vedo io ... o non vi informate abbastanza oppure non vi informate del tutto... se lo faceste non rivotereste PD perchè è sotto gli occhi di tutti che sitamo parlando della stessa melma ... però oh... ogni persona faccia come meglio crede... tu [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] sei una persona intelligente...avrai ponderato il tuo voto immagino ...


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

Alcuni manifestanti sono partiti da Latina, diretti a Roma, a bordo di trattori.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

300 studenti appartenenti al gruppo No tav, a Bussoleno, stanno manifestando in supporto del movimento dei forconi.

Nel frattempo, trapela la notizia che le proteste non si fermeranno nemmeno in serata. Potrò dirvi di più in prima persona visto che devo andare a Torino stasera.

A Ventimiglia la polizia è riuscita a liberare il confine.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma va che non è vero , il 90% di quelli in piazza è gente comune ... Sono i soliti a cui non va mai bene niente che criticano perché bisogna criticare .. Per le proposte non ce ne sono , la gente sta semplicemente portando in piazza il proprio disappunto o lo stato di degrado in cui la nostra economia sta riversando ...
> 
> Per i soliti lamentoni ho una domanda ... Come ne usciamo da questo buco nero ??



"Le proposte non ce ne sono". Bene,questo conferma che la protesta è perfettamente inutile.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

Il volantino dei forconi, da Genova. Mi scuso per la sottolineatura in giallo, ignoratela.


----------



## juventino (13 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il volantino dei forconi, da Genova. Mi scuso per la sottolineatura in giallo, ignoratela.



A dir poco agghiacciante.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

Nel frattempo, partono le prime manifestazioni a Torino contro la violenza degli ultimi giorni.


----------



## James Watson (13 Dicembre 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh io riporto il mio pensiero ma non ho mai insultato nessuno ho 33 anni e sicuramente non mi metto ad insultare gente piu giovane di me di 20 anni...* capirete anche voi con il tempo quando finirete la scuola che la vita non è quella che vi aspettavate e allora li cambieranno molte cose..*.
> 
> per il resto ti ripeto.. liberissimi tutti di avere la propria idea... anche se e RIBADISCO non mi capacito del vostro voto a PD o PDL ..per come la vedo io ... o non vi informate abbastanza oppure non vi informate del tutto... se lo faceste non rivotereste PD perchè è sotto gli occhi di tutti che sitamo parlando della stessa melma ... però oh... ogni persona faccia come meglio crede... tu [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION] sei una persona intelligente...avrai ponderato il tuo voto immagino ...



Lollo, scusa se te lo faccio notare di nuovo, però ti ho già spiegato che questo tuo atteggiamento è sbagliato di fondo, non soltanto perché qui dentro non ci sono soltanto studenti (ci sono, come nella società, studenti, lavoratori e persino studenti lavoratori). E' vero che, nel momento in cui uno inizia a lavorare capisce che molte cose sono diverse da come se le era immaginate prima ma questo non toglie che chi ancora non lavori ha assolutamente tutto il diritto di esprimere la propria opinione su questioni che lo riguardano direttamente (e, paradossalmente, tutto ciò che riguarda il "futuro" del paese riguarda molto più da vicino, o dovrebbe riguardare, un ventenne piuttosto che un trentacinquenne o giù di lì come siamo noi.. (almeno in una società normale dove i 35enni dovrebbero essere il "presente").
Sul resto del discorso PD PDL, guarda, avrei voglia di non risponderti neanche, mi limiterò a ribadirti un concetto: è proprio perché mi informo A FONDO delle questioni che scelgo uno di questi due partiti (e sapete benissimo tutti quale) piuttosto che tutti gli altri (altro dei due compreso)).


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Dicembre 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Lollo, scusa se te lo faccio notare di nuovo, però ti ho già spiegato che questo tuo atteggiamento è sbagliato di fondo, non soltanto perché qui dentro non ci sono soltanto studenti (ci sono, come nella società, studenti, lavoratori e persino studenti lavoratori). E' vero che, nel momento in cui uno inizia a lavorare capisce che molte cose sono diverse da come se le era immaginate prima ma questo non toglie che chi ancora non lavori ha assolutamente tutto il diritto di esprimere la propria opinione su questioni che lo riguardano direttamente (e, paradossalmente, tutto ciò che riguarda il "futuro" del paese riguarda molto più da vicino, o dovrebbe riguardare, un ventenne piuttosto che un trentacinquenne o giù di lì come siamo noi.. (almeno in una società normale dove i 35enni dovrebbero essere il "presente").
> Sul resto del discorso PD PDL, guarda, avrei voglia di non risponderti neanche, mi limiterò a ribadirti un concetto: è proprio perché mi informo A FONDO delle questioni che scelgo uno di questi due partiti (e sapete benissimo tutti quale) piuttosto che tutti gli altri (altro dei due compreso)).



Tu sei l'unica persona che conosco che vota PD ( o in altri casi PDL ) che sa esattamente cosa sta votando .. infatti ti stimo per quello tu hai conoscenza di quello che voti e quindi ti rispetto... 

chi invece come in MOOOOOOLTI casi mi dice " io voto ABBERLUSCONE perchè i comunisti ci porteranno alla rovina " , mi vien voglia di insultarlo... gente che non sa nulla che parla per sentito dire... ovviamente il mio discorso non era riferito a te... 

per il discorso età , nessuno dice che i 20enni non possono dare la loro opionione anzi... ma che quello che pensi a 20anni quando non hai un minimo di conoscenza del mondo ( lavorativo ) poi andando avanti con gli anni scoprirai che le tue idee da 20enne erano completamente sbagliate... 

ed è molto comodo dare giudizi senza esserci dentro... provate a chiedere ai cassaintegrati cosa ne pensano di questo governo ... provate a chiedere ai miei 1209830928 clineti che hanno chiuso o lo faranno a breve per colpa della pressione fiscale... 

uno vale uno ... come dice il movimento 5 stelle... ma il mio uno è piu consapevole del tuo uno almeno per una questione di vissuto


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

A Barletta sette manifestanti sono stati denunciati dagli esercenti per violenza privata finalizzata a non farli aprire.

Torino pare essere tornata alla normalità.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il volantino dei forconi, da Genova. Mi scuso per la sottolineatura in giallo, ignoratela.



io non ce la faccio più a leggere ste cose...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A Barletta sette manifestanti sono stati denunciati dagli esercenti per violenza privata finalizzata a non farli aprire.
> 
> Torino pare essere tornata alla normalità.



quindi alla fine che hanno risolto quei prepotenti?


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

La Stampa racconta di queste esperienze (ho cambiato solo alcune parole per non rischiare sanzioni, ma sono tutti sinonimi):

- il proprietario di un’enoteca è ha dovuto chiudere dopo che una decina di persone sono entrate nel locale e lo hanno accerchiato: la polizia è intervenuta rapidamente, ma intanto il locale è rimasto chiuso;
- alcuni negozianti hanno riferito di essersi sentiti dire “se apri ti spacco la faccia” e altre minacce da alcuni gruppi di “forconi”;
- nella centrale piazza Statuto alcune persone col viso celato da un passamontagna sono entrati in un McDonald’s ordinando la chiusura del locale e minacciando rappresaglie;
- altre decine di negozi hanno tenuto chiuso nella zona per evitare problemi e non rischiare danni;
- un negoziante nella zona di borgo San Paolo ha dovuto affrontare una trentina di uomini che gli hanno intimato di chiudere “altrimenti sono cavoli tuoi”: non avendo alternative il negozio è stato chiuso, ma sulla serranda l’esercente ha messo il cartello “chiuso sotto minaccia”, per mettere in chiaro l'accaduto.


----------



## andre (13 Dicembre 2013)

Come in ogni manifestazione ci sono coloro che ne approfittano per fare casino, dei criminali. E' sbagliato fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, a protestare c'è anche molta gente onesta e disperata, non solo buffoni e delinquenti.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Dicembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Come in ogni manifestazione ci sono coloro che ne approfittano per fare casino, dei criminali. E' sbagliato fare di tutta l'erba un fascio, a protestare c'è anche molta gente onesta e disperata, non solo buffoni e delinquenti.



Può essere.
Ma i capi del movimento sono fascisti. I messaggi ufficiali che lasciano sono fascisti. E per me i fascisti sono dei criminali


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Dicembre 2013)

Che schifo,i negozianti che non possono tenere aperte le loro attività in quanto minacciati. In un Paese serio,tutti questi facinorosi verrebbero presi a manganellate,arrestati e processati.

Ecco come questi geni pensano di uscire dalla crisi: impedendo di lavorare agli onesti cittadini.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Dicembre 2013)

Sto arrivando a porta Susa senza ritardi. Il controllore ha detto che e' sgombra.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Dicembre 2013)

Oggi, in seguito al Blitz di Casa Pound contro il palazzo di rappresentanza dell' Unione Europea, è stato arrestato il vice presidente dello stesso movimento.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Dicembre 2013)




----------



## Morto che parla (15 Dicembre 2013)

Manifestazione a Torino contro Forconi


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Dicembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


>



Crozza la smettesse di parlare e basta farebbe un piacere al paese ... Parla parla sempre senza dire nulla di costruttivo ...


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Dicembre 2013)

Per chiunque debba prendere un treno, se potete, non fatelo. Da rho fiera e' TUTTO cancellato o quasi.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Dicembre 2013)

Dalla Pagina "No ai forconi"


----------

